# BLOG / Our Immigration to NB



## roelsl (Jan 23, 2013)

We moved from Belgium to New Brunswick, Canada about two years ago and I do get quite some questions about our move. I started a blog to tell my stories as an expat in Canada. It's a 100% personal and not commercial blog, don't sorry.
Hope you enjoy it and can find some useful info there:

It's called The Canada Log, it's on Blogspot.

thecanadalog (.) blogspot (.) com

Cheers,

LR


----------



## st34m3r (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice blog - keep up the good work.

All the best,
J


----------

